# Wife's Bday fishing trip POC to Rockport area



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

Looking for someone that might have some time to take the birthday wife and me fishin. I would like the POC area due to knowing the area. I would take her myself but sold my boat a few years ago. She is hooked on catching some reds. Would like to fish a Fri evening, all day Sat and head home Sun. Looking to do this in the next few weeks. PM me if interested.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Sent you a pm


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

ok


----------



## CaptBilly (Jan 11, 2009)

call capt keith gregory. keith gregorys guide service.com.


----------

